
SwiftKey founder sold his shares for a bike - marcog1
http://www.independent.co.uk/news/business/news/swiftkey-founder-chris-hill-scott-sold-his-share-of-170m-microsoft-app-for-a-bike-a6853181.html
======
brudgers
It happens, e.g. Ronald Wayne:

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ronald_Wayne](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ronald_Wayne)

